# Book that has given you a bigger view of GOD?



## thistle93 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi! Besides the Bible what book has given you a better view of the majesty, splendor and grandeur of GOD? 

For me R.C. Sproul's "Holiness of GOD". How about you? 

For His Glory- Matthew


----------



## Leslie (Dec 31, 2013)

The Myth of Junk DNA; also not a book but the set of BBC documentary DVD's: Planet Earth and The Blue Planet.


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 31, 2013)

Leslie said:


> the set of BBC documentary DVD's: Planet Earth and The Blue Planet.



Mary, same here .

I really love Alec Motyer's 'Isaiah By the Day' for the exalted view of God -- a God of such amazing mercy.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 31, 2013)

thistle93 said:


> Hi! Besides the Bible what book has given you a better view of the majesty, splendor and grandeur of GOD?
> 
> For me R.C. Sproul's "Holiness of GOD". How about you?
> 
> For His Glory- Matthew


I regularly give this book away to others. Read it twice a year. Always drives me to my knees. "Woe is me....I am a man of unclean lips..."

AMR


----------



## PaulMc (Dec 31, 2013)

I've recently been reading Jeremiah Burroughs' _Gospel Worship_, a fantastic set of sermons on why and how we are to reverence and worship God. It has been a blessing and caused me to esteem God higher.

J.I. Packer's _Knowing God_ is another good book, one that I would give away for this purpose.

I also agree with the recommendation of Sproul's _Holiness of God_.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 31, 2013)

Harping on my favorite book of the year:

The Righteous Man's Refuge, by John Flavel (Works, vol. 3)


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 31, 2013)

Evangelical Theology by A. A. Hodge. I'm reading this one right now, and it has deepened my understanding and shown a light on the majesty of God.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 31, 2013)

Sermons by D M Lloyd-Jones and much of A W Pink. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## py3ak (Dec 31, 2013)

George Swinnock, _The Incomparableness of God_ in _Works_, v.4, is very useful for elevating our low conceptions of God.


----------



## Cymro (Dec 31, 2013)

2nd volume of John Owen,


----------



## jambo (Dec 31, 2013)

Of books read recently, Eric Alexander's "Our Great God and Saviour".

Of older books, Flavel's "Fountain of Life" and Owen's "Glory of Christ", and his "Communion with God".


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 31, 2013)

py3ak said:


> George Swinnock, _The Incomparableness of God_ in _Works_, v.4, is very useful for elevating our low conceptions of God.


Indeed. Included on the Puritan Hard Drive.

AMR


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 31, 2013)

Act and Being by Colin gunton


----------



## gkterry (Dec 31, 2013)

For me it was _Christ Crucified_ by Stephen Charnock. This book had several eye opening, ah hah moments for me.

Puritan Theology by Joel Beeke would rate second. I have not read a great deal of it but it fills a long neglected lacunae in assimilating a comprehensive Puritan-based theology. It is on my to-finish list.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Dec 31, 2013)

Spurgeon sermons!

Not a book but this sermon The Holiness of God by Paul Washer - SermonAudio.com I think it is on youtube as well in some form, Paul Washer "the Holiness of God".


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 31, 2013)

Cymro said:


> 2nd volume of John Owen,


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 1, 2014)

A collection of Jonathan Edward's sermons called Knowing Christ. I also found Vos's Biblical Theology to be quite doxological.


----------



## valiant4truth (Jan 1, 2014)

My pilgrimage toward Reformed theology began with reading an Arminian with a high view of God. Don't leave off reading, "The Knowledge of the Holy" by A.W. Tozer.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 1, 2014)

Tozer does have a great devotional readable, popular work on the attributes of God in the Knowledge of the Holy, great book to hand out for light readers.


----------



## loomster2000 (Jan 2, 2014)

For me, it was Calvin's _Institutes_.


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 2, 2014)

Stephen Charnock's Discourses on the Existence and Attributes of God and AW Pink's The Sovereignty of God were two for me.


----------



## stephen2 (Jan 4, 2014)

> Of older books, Flavel's "Fountain of Life" and Owen's "Glory of Christ", and his "Communion with God".



Yes! All 3 would be at the top of my list. I would also add Charnock's _Attributes of God_ and John Flavel volumes 2, 3 and 6.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 4, 2014)

i have to admit i'm a poor student when it comes to reading, but have recently sought to remedy this flaw within myself. I have read some books which at the time found most beneficial to the turning of my eyes from myself to the lifting of them to God, but at present cannot recall the titles of such books. I am very glad to see the list of books put here that I might add them to my bucket list of things to read!


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Jan 14, 2014)

"Holiness" by J.C. Ryle
"John Owen Vol. III on the Holy Spirit"
"Absolute Predestination" by Jerome Zanchius

This year I hope to add Vol I and II of Stephen Charnocks "Existence And Attributes Of God" to the list of 'giving me a bigger view of God'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tleaf (Jan 14, 2014)

For a non-academic book, _The Valley of Vision_, a collection of Puritan prayers.
Very exalting of God; very humbling of man.


----------

